# bs rodeo 540



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

any tips for the bs rodeo 5 ive been tryin it over and over i just cant finish the rotation...its pissin me the fuck off


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You just whip a backflip barrel style and add a backside 180 to the end. Don't get caught up trying to throw your shoulder down the hill. Just keep it straight back and add the 180 and you'll be good. Just make sure you're getting enough air to complete it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks bro ima give it a go, and i have def been just throwin my shoulder so we'l see what happens


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a good vid with a couple BS rodeo 5's off some small jumps that you can watch to get the visual down. Theyre more towards the end,they're done pretty clean. Rail Gardens Session on Vimeo


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

totally stomped it out today in the pipe it was great, ive been waitin so long to get that damn trick


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man it feels pretty good when you stomp it...for me its a pretty frustrating trick that I really can't land consistently, mostly because it's always icy out here and it's hard to get a jump with the right conditions so you don't die if you don't get it around. What's fun about it is you can do them on small jumps because you get so high off the ground when you flip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Brandon Cocard does a decent job explaining how to do it. YouTube - Snowboard Trick Tips With Brandon Cocard - Porterstahoe.com


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice, a very helpfull video. I'm going to give it a try tomorrow night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

it was super easy man just go for it


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, I didn't get out last week to do it because it was pretty icy out. 22cm's of fresh stuff on the ground now and I'm heading out to do it in an hour. I'm pretty nervous about it but it's the fear that makes it exciting!


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried the rodeo a few times yesterday and filed miserably. I kept opening up too soon and losing my balance. It would be a lot easier to learn this on some nice powder. Hopefully we'll get some of that by the end of the season.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You cant learn the rodeo without first learning back barrel rolls. You need to get those down first before you start throwing the 180 at the end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

fuck the pow i learned in the pipe straight up haha....but def get down the roll first for sure


----------

